# Need Knock Um Dead Dessert Recipe



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm having a luncheon for some long time friends from school. I sure would like to impress them with my culinary skills.  Give me your favorite dessert recipe of all times.


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

do they have to look impressive or just taste impressive?

I have two favorites, one is an eclair torte, simple, but can look "elegant" and the other is a cherry cobbler, sponge cake type instead of a pie crust type.

Both easy and both delicious.

will post recipe if it sounds like something you would like to try.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Just taste spectacular. Hmmm...both sound good.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Fried Bananas in whiskey carmel sauce and vanilla icecream. MM


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I have an excellent cheesecake recipe. It's very dense and flavorful. I also have a Double Coconut Cake Layer Cake recipe with a seven minute frosting that is wonderful. Let me know if your interested and I'll post the recipes.


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

I have tried different flavors of the puddings, (except chocolate) and all are good, but vanilla tastes the best. 

*Eclair Torte*

(Taste of Home's Quick Cooking 2000 Annual Recipes Cookbook)

1 Cup water
1/2 cup butter (no substitutes)
1/4 tsp salt
1 Cup all-purpose flour

4 eggs
1 package (8ozs) cream cheese, softened
2 packages (3.4 oz each) instant vanilla pudding mix
3 Cups cold milk
1 carton (12ozs) frozen whipped topping, thawed
Chocolate Syrup

Preheat oven to 400 degrees,(375 works well too.)

In a saucepan, over medium heat, bring water, butter, salt to a boil.
Add flour all at once, stir until smooth ball forms.
Remove from heat, let stand for 5 mins.
Add eggs, one at a time, beating well with a wooden spoon after each addition. Beat until smooth.
Spread into a greased 13"X 9"X2" baking pan.
Bake at 400 degrees for 30-35 mins or until puffed and golden brown.
Cool completely on a wire rack.
If desired may remove puff from pan and place on a serving platter.

In a mixing bowl, beat cream cheese, pudding mix and cold milk until smooth.
Spread over puff, refrigerate for 20 mins.
Spread with whipped topping, refrigerate.
Drizzle with chocolate syrup just before serving. 
refrigerate leftovers, (good luck having any!)
Yield: 12 servings


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

this is more of a sponge cake than pie crust cobbler, cherry is our most favorite, but make it with peaches frequently also.

Cherry "Cobbler"

1/4 cup softened butter
1 cup sugar, divided in half

1 cup flour
1/4 tsp salt
2 tsp Baking Powder

1/2 cup milk
2 cups (or more) of fruit. one can of cherry pie mix, 29 0z can sliced peaches, or other fruit, drained, save the juice for next step if desired. (I do if using fruit with plain juice or lite syrup)

1 cup water or juice from canned fruit (I like it without the extra water)

Preheat oven to 375 (350 works too)

1. Cream butter and half of sugar
2. Sift flour with baking powder & salt
3. Alternate adding flour mix with milk to creamed butter stirring until smooth.
4. Pour batter into 2 Quart baking dish, cover batter with fruit and the other 1/cup of sugar ( I don't, unless fresh fruit needs it) and 1 cup of water or fruit juice.

5. Bake @ 375 for 45 mins or until done.

I always make up two separate batches, one barely makes enough for two if DH is around, lol


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

this really is....

THE BEST CARROT CAKE YOU'VE EVER TASTED IN YOUR WHOLE LIFE

2 c. sugar
1 1/2 c. oil
2 1/2 c. flour
1 tsp. soda
1 tsp. salt
2 tsp. cinnamon
3 eggs
1 tsp. vanilla
2 c. grated carrots
1 c. crushed pineapple, drained, reserve juice
1 c. chopped walnuts
(I have also added a handful of shredded coconut)

In a large bowl thoroughly combine sugar and oil; set aside. 
Sift together flour, soda, salt, and cinnamon. 
Stir half the dry ingredients into sugar mixture, blending well. 
Mix in remaining dry ingredients alternately with eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. 
Add vanilla; stir in carrots and crushed pineapple. Blend well. 
Stir in nuts. 
Pour into lightly oiled 10-inch Bundt pan. ( I use a glass 9x13 dish)

Bake at 350 degrees for 45-50 minutes or until cake tests done. 

Heat pineapple juice and pour heated juice over hot cake. 
Cool and frost.


ICING:

1/2 c. butter, softened
8 oz. cream cheese, softened
1 tsp. vanilla
1 lb. powdered sugar (3 1/2 cups give or take to taste)

Mix together and spread on cake.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thank you so much for these wonderful sounding recipes. Any one will be great. I just have to decide. I love carrot cake. Do you use the extra fine side of your grater or the larger side when grating your carrots?


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Peanut butter pie. If you google search Jiff Peanut butter pie you'll get the best recipie. It's really really good but rich so slice it small. It looks stunning and is easy to make.


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a salad shooter that I use to grate the carrots, they come out as they would on the large holes in a regular grater. I like alot of texture in my carrot cake.

would love to have the cheesecake recipe that Tirzah posted, I have a few, but love trying new ones.

Countrylady,

let me know if you try any and how you liked them, the recipes I posted are easily adaptable to your tastes.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm leaning toward the carrot cake. I love carrot cake!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

lambs.are.cute said:


> Peanut butter pie. If you google search Jiff Peanut butter pie you'll get the best recipie. It's really really good but rich so slice it small. It looks stunning and is easy to make.


Oh, this sounds good too. I'll be saving all these suggestions.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Did you see the Lemon Angel pie recipe and photo I post in Countryside Families?


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Have you ever had Better Than Sex cake? I think most family-friendly people call it Hugs and Kisses cake? (Which, admittedly, makes me laugh).  

Everyone I know thinks it's the most amazing desert in the world. It's like a gooey, caramel-infused chocolate cake.

Here are a few very similar versions... You could choose the one that suits you best. I have seen it both without the caramel & fudge sauce drizzled over the top, and with... Depends on your preference, but I will note that the sauce tends to sink into the whipped cream on top after a little bit, so best to add it right before serving, if you choose to add it.  

Allrecipes.com link

CDKitchen link

About.com link

Good luck!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I haven't tried the Lemon Angel Pie recipe that CF posted but it sure looks (and sounds) divine!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

OMG! I feel my pants getting tighter. LOL


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I like the "Holy Cow" cake. very very easy!
Bake a devils food cake in a 9 x 13 cake pan. 
When it comes out of the oven use a straw to poke holes in it. Mix a can of sweetened cond. milk and carmel sauce together and pour over the cake. 
Top with 3 crushed butterfinger bars
Chill
Top with 1 pack cream cheese mixed with cool whip
Top with more crushed butterfingers.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

jamala said:


> I like the "Holy Cow" cake. very very easy!
> Bake a devils food cake in a 9 x 13 cake pan.
> When it comes out of the oven use a straw to poke holes in it. Mix a can of sweetened cond. milk and carmel sauce together and pour over the cake.
> Top with 3 crushed butterfinger bars
> ...


I'm drooling as I read. Sounds delicious!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm not thinking that peanut butter and caramel sound so hot together??

But the Holy Cow cake is a variation of the Better Than Sex cake... which uses Heath bars.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

lambs.are.cute said:


> Peanut butter pie. If you google search Jiff Peanut butter pie you'll get the best recipie. It's really really good but rich so slice it small. It looks stunning and is easy to make.


That one won our dessert contest at work one year! It is very rich but VERY good!

An easy one that can look very elegant if made in 2 round cake pans is a strawberry brownie tort. Here is a link:
http://www.eaglebrand.com/recipes/details/default.aspx?recipeID=4085

Make brownies in 2 round cake pans (if you use a mix, use the family size that is for a 9x13 pan). The Betty Crocker mix is better than Pillsbury... Line the pans with waxed paper & spray the waxed paper, too, so you can pop them out when cool.

The filling is:
1 (14 oz.) can Sweetened Condensed Milk 
1/2 c cold water 
1 (4-serving size) package instant vanilla flavor pudding mix 
1 (4 oz.) container (1 3/4 cups) frozen whipped topping, thawed 
MIX sweetened condensed milk and water in large bowl; beat in pudding mix. Chill 5 minutes. Fold in whipped topping. 
PLACE one brownie layer on serving plate. Top with half each of the pudding mixture and strawberries. Repeat layers. Drizzle with chocolate syrup.

You can also just make it in a 9x13 pan, cut in serving sized squares, then put the topping & sliced strawberries individually, then drizzle it with the Hershey's syrup.


----------



## home~girl (Nov 26, 2005)

Tirzah said:


> I have an excellent cheesecake recipe. It's very dense and flavorful. I also have a Double Coconut Cake Layer Cake recipe with a seven minute frosting that is wonderful. Let me know if your interested and I'll post the recipes.


I am mostly a lurker, but I sure hope you post these recipes... I LOVE coconut cake!! And cheesecake  :thumb:


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Almost anything with chocolate will do.................

Enjoy


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Both easy and fancy:

Fresh fruit trifle. Simply layer cubes of cake, pudding, whipped cream, and fresh fruit in a tall glass see-through bowl.

I make scratch cake, home made pudding, and freshly whipped cream, but you can buy cake, use a cake mix, cook a pudding mix, and buy whipped cream, or even dream whip. Either way, it looks special and will all get eaten.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for your response. I can only choose one for my luncheon, but over time I'll be trying all these wonderful recipes.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

home~girl,

I posted the recipes in the online recipe thread under cakes


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

I make a really quick and easy dessert using homemade Crepes. I mix some cream cheese, a bit of confectioners sugar, vanilla and a little bit of heavy cream. Beat it until fluffly.

Lay a crepe on a serving plate, place a dollop or three in the center of the crepe, roll up the crepe like a burrito and top with your favorite fruit pie filling. I prefer cherry but you can use whatever you like. Top it off with some whipped cream and your friends will love you forever.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I made the carrot cake for my husband today. He loves carrot cake.

His words " That is the best carrot cake I ever had"

I did not tell him anything about the recipe before He tried it.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

This is an easy recipe, but delicious:

Raspberry Oatmeal Bars

3/4 cup butter, softened
1 cup packed light brown sugar
1 1/2 cups rolled oats
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1 (10 ounce) jar raspberry preserves

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). Grease a 9x13 inch pan.
In a large bowl, cream together the butter and brown sugar until smooth. Combine the oats, flour, salt and baking powder; stir into the creamed mixture. Press half of the mixture into the bottom of the prepared pan. Spread the preserves over the crust. Crumble the remaining crust mixture over the raspberry layer.
Bake for 20 to 25 minutes in the preheated oven, or until light brown. Cool completely before cutting into bars.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

linn said:


> This is an easy recipe, but delicious:
> 
> Raspberry Oatmeal Bars
> 
> ...


We needed a Sunday afternoon snack. This sounded so good, but I didn't have raspberry preserves. However, I did have some canned fig preserves, so I used that. It turned out so very good.


----------

